# Help Anyone?



## 23313 (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm a 16 year old girl and I found out I had UC (don't have a clue how its spelt) in May of this year. After I finally found out what was wrong with me, because from November 2005 I had been worrying constantly about what it could be, I was fine with having UC, as it didn't bother me. There would be little, if any, blood when I went to the toilet.However, in the middle of October, I noticed that I was starting to need to toilet more, and that there was a lot of blood, in some cases the water in the toilet bowl would turn red. I thought it was because I had started taking two 5mg tablets of pred. every other morning, because my doctor was trying to get me off them. So a couple of weeks ago my mum got in contact with my nurse, and she arranged for me to have a blood test. When she rang up with the results, she said that everything seems to be fine, and now I'm back taking 20mg of pred. every morning. I guess my question would be has anyone suffered similar problems and how long do flair ups (as this is what I'm told it is) usually last? I only ask because I'm sick to death of worrying that it won't get better and that I will have my bowel removed, which just causes me to get even more upset.Any help or advice would be fantastic to have.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I have IBS so it's quite different for me. I don't know because I don't have UC but may I suggest going to a few hypnotheropy classes. Even if you aren't stressed out they work wonders!(I think) It helped my IBS quite a bit because it calms you down.


----------

